

Why Good Growth Hacking Must Create Happy Customers - natedesmond
http://www.natedesmond.com/happy-customers/

======
natedesmond
I've seen a lot of "growth hacking" focused on numbers, and I think it's
important to remember the human side of marketing. No business can sustain
growth without happy customers.

